# Jotul Rockland install and break-in



## rockreid (May 22, 2008)

The installers came 2 days ago and I have been breaking in the Jotul Rockland yesterday by building small fires as per the instructions.

The Jotul backside





Jotul tied to fancy hand truck




our Lakeland Terrier inspecting the handiwork




viola!





With temperatures dropping into the mid 40's tonight and the break-in steps taken, I am set to really fire her up this evening. Thanks for all the input from this forum!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 22, 2008)

LOL- if it was in the 60's overnight you'd be saying, "Ooh- a little brisk this evening- maybe we should fire this up"- LOL

Looks great!  Serious advertising beauty shot there.  I think the dog will have a new best friend in this stove (mine worships in front of it- have even seen her sit in front and look at me- basically begging for me to start it up)

Enjoy it!


----------



## Roxburyeric (May 22, 2008)

Looks great!  My 550 goes in next Sat. the 31st.  I have been waiting for a few months between research, ordering, lining up the install, etc.  I can't wait to have it in.  Best of luck.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful stove and installation.


----------



## grizzly2 (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful insert Rocky,
I have had two Jotul wood stoves and like them very much.  They make the best looking stoves and inserts in the buiness, in my opinion.  Happy burning. :coolsmile:


----------



## begreen (May 23, 2008)

That is a big front door! The stove looks great, very nice setting.


----------



## Burd (May 26, 2008)

nice how big is the fire box, Are you useing that tourch to lite that fire


----------



## rockreid (May 26, 2008)

the firebox was large enough to where I had to buy the Jotul x-large surround metal piece to cover the gap. There is about 2 inches of overlap all the way around where the metal covers the masonry.

I briefly tried using that torch to light the initial small fire, but the split wood I had at first was so wet it would not burn well. So then I went outside and just gathered some small kindling  (fallen small branches) and some larger pieces that had been on the ground for awhile and was very dry. This worked a lot better and I didn't have to use the torch. I have a large lot with lots of oak trees so gathering this sort of small fire-starting brush will never be a problem.


----------



## Hogwildz (May 27, 2008)

Thats hot


----------



## Waerme (Sep 14, 2008)

Rocky Reid said:
			
		

> The installers came 2 days ago and I have been breaking in the Jotul Rockland yesterday by building small fires as per the instructions.
> 
> 
> :roll: With temperatures dropping into the mid 40's tonight and the break-in steps taken, I am set to really fire her up this evening. Thanks for all the input from this forum!


 

Hi, I have just joined after looking for not just fire burning insets for two months. My choice is now the Jotul C 550 inset; reason nothing has to be changed ( hearth and distance to mantle combustibles and Looks. My total floorspace is 1400sq.ft, the open area around the fireplace LR and Din.L combined is 480 sq.ft with 7 windows /one is a 5'x7' single pane picture window. I would like the inset to heat the whole floor, bleed warmth off into the other areas. I am wondering if this unit is too large for my needs and the smallest Jotul Inset, the C350 Wintersport might be enough. the middle size would require an extension of the hearth so it is not suitable.  Looking for input all would be much appreciated  :roll: Undecided also in Stamford, CT


----------



## labrador (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm somewhat newe to this site also. I have a Jotul C 550 installed in July and I'm sure it will heat my living room,dining room, kitchen and hallway and hopefully back bedroom. The square footage fo those three rooms is 850 sq.ft. Good luck on your insert, I don't think I would go with the 350 catalytic. The 550 will heat up to 1800 sq ft. depending on dry wood and how you burn. Labrador


----------



## Waerme (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for answering - i am not quite sure yet how this website works. My first post is a bit of a disaster because it seems I used inadvertently someone else's name ( firestarter) into and to whose post I answered.
I am 'weame' ( typo) was meant to be 'Waerme' which means warmth in German; I have corrected that spelling in the meantime in the appropriate place .
Ref warmth: I understand that it is best to heat the unit to full capacity which with Jotul seems to be between 400° - 600° unit temperature to avoid creosote build up. 

The height of the chimney is of concern, mine is at most 15'. I was not able to divine what exactly the firebox size is inside, the cavity of the c550. The external dimensions, the volume, did the math with each' inset's specs and came out with more than 5 cubic feet for each the Kennebec and the Rockland each requiring heat shields in my case plus a hearth extension for the Kennebec.  I am wondering, how I can get this information really right. The stove shop persons are so busy now and esp. one that was less expensive 25 miles from here left me pretty much to my own devices.
Another issue is the external side of the house chimney. I originally got a visit from someone who showed me the quality insulation that the stainless steel liner has which he uses. I see how important that is for less creosote and a more efficient draw.

So, you have not really had the cold weather try out for your C550, I find the desirable temperatures as per the Jotul Installation and user guide a bit scary, clearly the quality and dryness of he wood play a big role in the heat output.
Thank you again. I wish you too that your Jotul Rockland will do the desired job and be just right.


----------



## fugazi42 (Sep 15, 2008)

Waerme-

I have a Jotul 450 insert and live close to Stamford (We used to live in Glenbrook, actually). In my opinion, if the cost isn't an issue, and you have the room in your fireplace, you should go with the bigger insert. If you are worried about putting out too much heat you can always make smaller fires. The opposite isn't true- it's hard to get more heat out of a smaller insert.  

I don't have the exact measurements of the firebox, but I've seen the 550 (my next door neighbor has one) and the box is much bigger than the 450. It also has a single wide door as opposed to the 450.

On the issue of wood- it's really important to have dry wood. I spent two years burning wood that was marginally dry and it was miserable. It can be done, but these inserts really require dry wood. 

I wish you luck in your decision.

Josh


----------



## labrador (Sep 15, 2008)

Waerme, Got your reply and if you want info go to jotul.us  Click on inserts and they should have all the info you need. If not I have all the minimum dimensions from their catalog. I can send them to you. Hope this helps. Labrador


----------



## Waerme (Sep 15, 2008)

To:Josh and Labrador:
Thank you for your replies and labrador for your offer to send the materials..
I have the brochures and have also gone to their websites for each model and read and copied their PDF specs and instructions and nowhere do they list  the interior volume of the firebox as some other manufacturers do. I will call them this afternoon to find out. From the exterior dimensions it was almost the same.  But the heat out-put seems very difference. A small fire as a rule will increase creosote. they are pretty specific about that.  I agree how important completely dry wood is. Hard thing to find after all these rains lately as the sellers store it uncovered.  First the model. Yep, need luck not just with the size but the price and the installers and the current lead times.Thanks again. Waerme


----------



## labrador (Sep 15, 2008)

Waerme, I will measure the inside of my 550c after dinner and send you the dimensions. I was going to buy a kennebec but the dealer only had the Rockland and I'm glad I went for the bigger stove. You can always cut down the amount of heat, but you can't increase the heat from a smaller firebox. I think the inside dimensions of the 550c are 2.9 cu ft. which from others on the forum here is plenty of stove. Good luck on delivery, when I called the factory in POrtland,Me. they said they were backordered and that was in July. Labrador


----------



## Waerme (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you, Labrador, that is very kind of you and I am looking forward to the results of your labors. Yes, 2.9 c.ft sounds about right compared to the Lopi Declaration( which is 2.9) I called Jotul also and had to leave a message with my questions about the firebox volumes.
Thanks agin for the trouble.
Waerme


----------



## labrador (Sep 16, 2008)

Had to take a snooze after some gourmet venison stew. Anyway the firebox dimensions are depth 15" , length 251/4 " and height 14". Hope that helps you. I would be interested in how soon your dealer says he will have a stove for you. There is a huge Jotul dealer in Conn. called Prestons. They have a web site. Labrador


----------



## Waerme (Sep 16, 2008)

okay, Labrador, first that venison stew sounds so delicious; my mom used to make venison rack and pull little smoked 1/4' bacon strips through the filets; stew with spices, sourcream to get some cholesterol back in at the end and then some.
So the firebox volume would be 15 x 25.25 x 14 = 5302.5 : 1728 =3.o7 cub. ft; a tiny bit larger than the Lopi 'Declaration' ( my neighbors have that one.  That is a nice large firebox.  Thank you for your help! And enjoy tomorrows leftovers.

Waerme.


----------



## firefirefire (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice looking insert. Shame on your installers for not protecting your nice wood floor under that escalara (stove cart) with the unit on it though.


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 27, 2008)

If you don't mind: It's a pretty tight shot.  What kind of artwork will be/ or is, hanging on the chimney?


----------



## rockreid (Sep 27, 2008)

None!

we like the minimalist look. The only addition is a 3 foot iron loop wood holder on the left side.


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that but thank-you.


----------

